# We're having a baby cardinal!!



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

We discovered a nest in our VERY close tree today (it's actually right outside our living room window), and it belongs to a cardinal! She hasn't been in it much since this morning, so I'm not sure if that's normal, but at least it gave me the chance to take some pics of her egg!! Just wanted to share!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Exciting!! Such pretty eggs!
Cardinals are not really common around here...we have a pair that check out the feeders every now and again and we can hear them singing every morning, but have never seen the build a nest.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't wait until that baby arrives, I love listening to the birds, and I would love to hear the sound of sweet baby chirps!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ohhh! This is so sweet!  I wonder what cardinal babies look like. Do you think you'll be able to get pictures without disturbing the nest? I love cardinals, one of my favorite birds. 

Do you have bird food somewhere around? Not too close to the nest, of course .... but they love dark oil sunflower seeds. If you don't have one already, put up a bird feeder in a backyard tree -- that way the parents don't have to go far to find food and won't be away from the nest too long.

Good luck with your new bird family. I do caution you, it can be stressful! :bowl:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Who is sitting on the nest the most, the mom or the dad? Do they take turns like mourning doves do? 

I'm so jealous


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Very neat!! Keep posting pictures so we can all watch your nest with you!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Who is sitting on the nest the most, the mom or the dad? Do they take turns like mourning doves do?
> 
> I'm so jealous


Actually right now I'm really worried because I haven't seen anyone on the nest since about noon today, and it's 11pm here now! I hope baby is ok!!!!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Ohhh! This is so sweet!  I wonder what cardinal babies look like. Do you think you'll be able to get pictures without disturbing the nest? I love cardinals, one of my favorite birds.
> 
> Do you have bird food somewhere around? Not too close to the nest, of course .... but they love dark oil sunflower seeds. If you don't have one already, put up a bird feeder in a backyard tree -- that way the parents don't have to go far to find food and won't be away from the nest too long.
> 
> Good luck with your new bird family. I do caution you, it can be stressful! :bowl:


We have a feeder up with regular food in it, but I will invest in one with dark oil sunflower seeds in it! I didn't know they liked those! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You can find really good bird food at any tractor supply store. 

Has one of the parents been back yet? Even if they've abandoned the nest, go ahead and put up a bird feeder for them anyway -- tis the season!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm jealous! I've never seen a Cardinal's nest and even went on line to find out how to build a Cardinal dwelling or how to attract them, without any luck. How high off the ground is the nest? I have Cardinals all winter long, maybe a dozen or more, so I know they're here, but I've never seen a nest. You probably will see Mom sitting on the eggs once she's done laying them. I seem to remember they lay 3-5 eggs at a time. 

I hope you're able to get good pics of the nest, Mom, and babies.

Lucky you!

Oh, don't waste your money on mixed bird feed, they'll kick out everything but the black oiled sunflower seeds. We stopped feeding it years ago without losing any of the species that come to our feeder. We get ours at Walmart, it's pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, momma just came back from what I can tell this morning. I am going today to get some black oil sunflower seed and a new feeder to put up on the side of the house where the nest is, but further down so I don't disturb them while putting it up. 

The nest is about 6 feet off the ground.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

TWINS!!!!!! I got another pic today, and there is another egg!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This is so exciting! You're probably going to have more than two 

I hope everything works out. I was watching some baby birds outside this evening. You're going to be so amazed how quickly the babies grow and become like real birds :heartbeat And cardinals are so beautiful, can't wait to see more pics!


----------

